# Evo Brembos on GTO?



## Mitsubishiown (May 14, 2012)

Hello guys. I just bought a 04 Pontiac GTO Automatic with 64,000 miles. And I was thinking of ways I could possibly fit my EVO 8 Brembo Calipers on the GTO. I know the rotors obviously wouldn't work due to the bolt pattern but I am trying to think of ways I can fit the brembos on maybe aftermarket rotors for these cars. Anyone have tips?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Just convert to the 05/06 brakes. They are bigger then the 04s.


----------



## The Stamped (Aug 16, 2011)

Brembo makes a set for the GTO, but expect to pay TOP $$$$$$. But from the few that have it, it seems to be worth it, for the track that is. The LS2 brake sets are more than enough for average use, exspecialy with slotted rotators n ceramic pads. If your not goin to the track, there's really no reason to need brakes THAT huge. It simply makes no sense to spend all that cash on a mod n then not use it anywhere near its potential. But that's just my $.02!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

LS2 brakes, new rotors and C5 pads (on the front) work for all but extreme tracking. You'll out-brake the tires.


----------



## ssclone (Aug 2, 2012)

I did new rotors and c5 pads and it stops 100x better than the gto pads and vented rotors that were on it. I also have more miles on the car than with the vented and have yet to warp them.

C5 pad upgrade ftw!

Oh I have an 04 btw


----------



## thezonster (Nov 15, 2010)

I believe that the Evo calipers and the late model Camaro SS Brembo calipers take the same brake pads, and that the calipers may be the same also.

Here is the link to the mounting brackets that I used to put the SS Brembo calipers on my '06 GTO. This also requires BMW 740I rotors.

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=431874


----------

